# Gold hooks?



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm trying to find out where I can buy some small gold hooks for catching cigar minnows with. The only ones I have found so far, turn colors soon as you use them in saltwater. If any of the great anglers on the PFF can help me out here I would really appreciate it .thanks and tight lines.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Mustad 3260B*

I've been using Mustad Style 3260B in #8 since 1963. These are Aberdeen (light wire) hooks

I'd like to think that Msgt. Hartley Golden (RIP Goldie) and I introduced using gold hooks for bait fishing to FWB fishermen in 1963. I was teaching in FWB at the time. I know for certain we were the first to use them at Navarre. Prior to that time a huge percentage of the Cigar Minnows were caught on snatch hooks and small brown hooks baited with shrimp.


----------



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

What a great reply never thought it would be from the man himself. What a awesome way to catch cigs. Thank you for that great piece of angling knowledge. I've been using your technic for some time myself since I'm officially eligible to receive my old man's card as of the 10th of this month (65). Years ago I learned this way from watching someone at Navarre pier, heck it could have been you and I didn't know it. Over the past few years I've been having a hard time finding the hooks. The last ones I bought tarnish and loose their gold color after one day of using them in saltwater. If you could tell me where you buy yours that would be great.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Gold bream hooks are cheap....but they work.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

The only place I've seen the Mustads is Half Hitch in Destin but I haven't bought em in the last 5+ years so the results may vary. Surely Outcast has them.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Might try Bass Pro if you are close.*

If they don't have them in stock they can order them and you won't have to pay postage. I'll second the motion on Half Hitch. It is my favorite tackle shop. We have nothing like it down here in my area.

These hooks will tarnish but, since I only use 3 at a time, it doesn't cost much.

Last time I bought gold hooks I'm sure I bought them at Shorty's Hook Sales where I usually bought hooks. I bought in lots of 1000 for lots of years. I've always used Mustad Hooks. 7/0-9/0 3407's or 34007's for trolling for Kingfish with Cigar Minnows and a duster, 12/0 32960St's for bottom fishing for Grouper and Snapper and the #8 32620's for bait fishing.

BTW, Hobby Lobby sells 1/16" glow tubing in several glow colors. A lifetime supply costs less than $5. Heck, a half dozen lifetime supplies. They also sell mylar piping in a bunch of flashy colors. I don't know if Jo-Ann's Fabrics has the glow tubing but they have the Mylar piping and it is super cheap.

I tie my gold hook rigs with 20# main line and 10# droppers. I made up a jig for tying the rigs many years ago. I only use 3 hooks for safety sake. 

If I can help further, let me know.
If I could figure out how to shoot a video I'd show how I make the rig


----------



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks again to everyone for the information you have shared I will put it to good use this coming season.


----------

